# Limit on Entry on visit visa?



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a B1/B2 visa that is valid for '10' years. I was to visit a friend of mine in CA.
1. Is there any time-frame by when i should be entering US for the first time or it can be any time within the next '10' yrs?
2. Can i enter through any airport or have to necessarily enter in CA only?


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

10mct said:


> I have a B1/B2 visa that is valid for '10' years. I was to visit a friend of mine in CA.
> 1. Is there any time-frame by when i should be entering US for the first time or it can be any time within the next '10' yrs?
> 2. Can i enter through any airport or have to necessarily enter in CA only?


Enter anytime, anywhere you like within the next 10 years


----------



## 10mct (Jul 12, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> Enter *anytime*, anywhere you like within the next 10 years


thanks.. 
hope even the *first *entry can be done *ANYTIME*... ??


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

10mct said:


> I have a B1/B2 visa that is valid for '10' years. I was to visit a friend of mine in CA.
> 1. Is there any time-frame by when i should be entering US for the first time or it can be any time within the next '10' yrs?
> 2. Can i enter through any airport or have to necessarily enter in CA only?


You can enter the US anytime while the visa is valid. You can also enter at any airport, not just CA.


----------

